# crossbow



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I seen a guy walkin out of the woods this morn. with a cross bow and i was wonderin if its leagal to use one for deer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Not unless you have some type of disability which inhibits you from using a regular bow. You have to have a permit.

However, if it was rifle season. It would be perfectly legal.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Depends on the state and wmu. Here in 5c in Pa its perfectly legal


----------

